# 76825 and 76827



## strick88@gmail.com (Aug 26, 2013)

Peds Card keeps getting denials for the fetal echo test codes being used are

99245 25
76825
76827

76825 and 76827 are the codes that are being denied. Is there something that we're doing wrong to not have those codes paid for? Both are being done in office on the same DOS. Please help!


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 26, 2013)

My first thought is to check your carrier for a Medical Policy and see if they do not allwo them billed together.


----------

